
Show HN: Shots AI – Turn designs into code with one click - priansh
https://www.shots.ai
======
demircancelebi
Congrats on the launch, really neat idea.

It looks like the product is not yet ready, and it is just a collection of
HTML/CSS templates at the moment (as already stated in the FAQ). As I
understand, there is no process which turn designs into code right now, and
this statement from the upgrade page seems like an outright lie:

> Some features, such as the AI based trace-and-export, are pretty heavy on
> our servers and start getting expensive fast.

since How does shots work? section in the same page does not mention anything
about uploading, and the Upload a shot page simply redirects to an Airtable
form.

I love the idea of launching early, but is giving the false impression that
the product is ready, and charging for a subscription on top of that really
ethical? You may claim that you are actually charging for accessing your
collection, but it does not appear that way from your homepage and links
shared on PH and HN. Please do not mislead people.

~~~
hnmonkey
It's interesting that the OP is only responding to positive/glowing comments
and ignoring the others even though some of the positive ones are the newest
out of all the comments. Doesn't instill a lot of confidence in my opinion.

Edit: I'm curious OP if you read this what the comment in your profile means
and what someone looking at your website should glean from it: '"I wish I had
sexual relations with that man" \- Bill, probably'

~~~
titanomachy
It's a riff on Bill Clinton "I did not have sexual relations with that woman
[Monica Lewinsky]"

------
ziyadb
You really need to let us try it out without having to sign up. Imagine how
many users that think "oh, yet another img -> html/css tool, I wonder how
questionably it works" and then get discouraged by having to take a chance on
something they have no idea how well/if it works.

I'll sign up anyway and give it a shot.

------
anotheryou
Your app is so much better than the website...

I honestly didn't get what eaxtly you offer until I looked up a login on
bugmenot.

for you other to gt an Idea, here is a screenshot from the app:
[https://i.imgur.com/zIj2A1m.png](https://i.imgur.com/zIj2A1m.png)

------
wonderofworld
Overall, the application looks solid, there are some glitches that I am sure
you would resolve them in future, thanks for making this tool that solves real
engineering problems and helps developers to get to a prototype sooner. keep
rocking !!

~~~
priansh
Thanks so much! Love and support from the maker community is what keeps me
going.

If you have any feature requests or things you would like to provide feedback
on, we have a community page:
[https://www.shots.ai/community](https://www.shots.ai/community)

And for glitches/bugs, please let us know through Intercom and a team member
will be with you immediately!

------
laythea
"Some features, such as the AI based trace-and-export, are pretty heavy on our
servers and start getting expensive fast"

Why can't this just be done locally (with no plan needed?).

I hate it when I am artificially pushed into a plan. No thanks.

------
yters
What exactly is the AI doing? From the description it sounds like a UI design
tool that exports the UI as code, which is like any other UI design tool out
there.

~~~
ipsum2
> we built artificial intelligence to take the screen image and identify
> common UI elements, patterns and properties so that tracing a design you
> like is painless and easy.

Looks like it goes from a screenshot to code.

I can't find a demo that works without me signing up for it though.

------
heldrida
First of all good luck! But, is this really a thing? or just trying to
convince some investors to make it rain?

~~~
who_knows_one
Based on the validity of some of the comments here, it really does seem like
it's a company trying to convince investors to make it rain... I'd say do some
research on some of the companies being mentioned here and see what you make
out of it...

------
tomerdi
Such a brilliant concept, Loved the design. What are the programming languages
does it support to export ?

~~~
priansh
So right now it uses a DSL based AI code generator and supports HTML and CSS.
There's a lot more on the roadmap and we have a community page that you can
check out to request/upvote new features:
[https://www.shots.ai/community](https://www.shots.ai/community)

------
wingerlang
You might want to tell the AI to ignore the 'handlebar' in iPhone X
screenshots.

------
firemelt
cool, I also work/playing with the same thing, inspired by pix2code, I use
deep learning to turn code from image screenshot

------
michaelsmith197
how far are you guys from adding react native?

~~~
priansh
So React Native is definitely already on the roadmap, we have a very early
prototype and I'm actively working on making it production-ready. It's one of
our most requested features from our community page
([https://www.shots.ai/community](https://www.shots.ai/community)) and we're
working as hard as we can to get it out as soon as possible.

We're also thinking of running an early beta. If you'd like, you can DM one of
us through Intercom or anywhere with your email and we'll add you to our beta
list so you'll be the first to get access to our newest features!

~~~
kenny335
Hi, what else is on the roadmap?

